# fetching the newspaper



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

...LOL, not if I want to read it.....slobbery little pieces are hard to read  

Sounds like you're on the right track with Collette (love her name).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think what you're doing will work.... I haven't even thought about trying that, but I don't even get the newspaper anymore. I just don't see the point in paying for what I can get for free all over the internet.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

If yr dog retrieves a ball then,he will retrieve a news-paper,it's that simple!.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> If yr dog retrieves a ball then,he will retrieve a news-paper,it's that simple!.


I don't know....I might have to paint the newspaper tennis ball yellow....


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz loves to carry the newspaper. When he sees it at the bottom of the driveway he hurries to pick it up. It's kind of sad on days that it's too big to get into his mouth (the plastic bag is slippery). But, I'm not about to open the front door and send him out alone to get it. Maybe when he's older (he's 3 now) I'll be able to do that.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I don't know....I might have to paint the newspaper tennis ball yellow....


Well,not far!
I just put the ball,in the news-paper and it was done!.she braught the whole package but i did have to retrieve the ball,in a hurry or she would have shredded the paper!!.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

It's not newspaper...but I remembered this thread....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/12237-dottie-gets-mail-video.html


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine would shred the paper and I would be picking up sections and putting them together to be able to read mine.....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

To keep Nugget from shredding my daily paper to ticker tape confetti statis
I asked my paper carrier for a tube next to my mail box. So he would not have to throw the paper and set it up as a target for my golden colored fury
"Shredder" a.k.a Nugget.:nana: 
I tagged Nugget with a nickname some time ago... "Shredder" any paper product and its gone in the form that would be useful outside form a parade
or major championship / New Years Eve celebration arty: etc.

She is getting better at leaving the bathroom "TP" alone.
As I'm posting this she is in the bathroom unroling the "TP"...
I'll be right back..... Nugget! Oh Nugget!! Here girl!.. :doh:


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

If it's a real retriever, it'll retrieve your garbage can, recycling bin, and EVERYTHING in site with no training!  Anyway, I taught Aspen to take a line: I hold my arm over his head with fingers pointing straight at an object, say "get", and he fetches. So for the newspaper, I had him at heel position, pointed and said "Newspaper, get". Then just "Newspaper" with the hand signal, then just "Newspaper". Same thing with the phone, recycling bin, TV remote, drinks from the fridge (he distinguishes the following, I think by scent, but not actually sure: coke, 7up, water, milk, soymilk), clothings, and lots else. It's really useful to have a retriever around!!


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

* A little random but i'm not sure where to post this so ...*

*when i get home from school , i get out of the car , carry my tote with books in it inside, well then one day it was heavy and Kibbys tired to dragg it for me!!*


----------

